

Google public data explorer - nod
http://www.google.com/publicdata/home

======
andreyf
The "flagship" data visualization seems to be the one Hans Rosling [1] is
famous for, and that Google acquired from Gap Minder. I think this is just the
tip of the iceberg for interactive data visualization - something made
possible by personal computers, but certainly won't be the last we'll see.
It's a great first example of our technology being used not as a "better"
version of what came before, but a step into what was impossible on the former
medium (paper).

Two interesting related questions: (1) what is possible by combining these
with a multitouch interface? (2) aside from "drag this slider back and forth",
what kind of interaction would be useful?

1\.
[http://www.ted.com/talks/hans_rosling_shows_the_best_stats_y...](http://www.ted.com/talks/hans_rosling_shows_the_best_stats_you_ve_ever_seen.html)

~~~
fnid2
They are built in flash, so they won't work on the iphone, but the same thing
can be done in Canvas. But I don't have an iPhone, so maybe canvas doesn't
work there either.

What does work on the iphone? Raphael?

~~~
rendezvouscp
Both Canvas and Raphael work on the iPhone (and well, I might say: I don’t
think I’ve run into hiccups with using Canvas or SVG, but I haven’t stretched
them to their limits either).

------
dotBen
This is (/appears to be) the outcome from Google's acquisition of Swedish
foundation Gap Minder -- which was some AMAZINGLY smart professors and
academics who visualized UN Data. (I say 'was", they still are smart! Just
that they work for Goog now!)

I was privileged to attend a lecture and private demo of their early software
when they were an independent.

Great stuff.

------
Trend
I have the pleasure to brief on our Data Visualization software "Trend
Compass".

TC is a new concept in viewing statistics and trends in an animated way by
displaying 5 axis (X, Y, Time, Bubble size & Bubble color) instead of just the
traditional X and Y axis. It could be used in analysis, research, presentation
etc. In the banking sector, we have Deutsche Bank New York as our client.

Link on Chile's Earthquake (27/02/2010):

<http://www.epicsyst.com/test/v2/EarthQuakeinChile/>

This a link on weather data :

<http://www.epicsyst.com/test/v2/aims/>

This is a bank link to compare Deposits, Withdrawals and numbers of Customers
for different branches over time ( all in 1 Chart) :

<http://www.epicsyst.com/test/v2/bank-trx/>

Misc Examples :

<http://www.epicsyst.com/test/v2/airline/>
<http://www.epicsyst.com/test/v2/stockmarket1/>
<http://www.epicsyst.com/test/v2/tax/>
<http://www.epicsyst.com/test/v2/football/>
<http://www.epicsyst.com/test/v2/swinefludaily/>
<http://www.epicsyst.com/test/v2/flu/>
<http://www.epicsyst.com/test/v2/babyboomers/>
<http://www.epicsyst.com/test/v2/bank-trx/>
<http://www.epicsyst.com/test/v2/advertising/>

This is a project we did with Princeton University on US unemployment :
<http://www.epicsyst.com/main3.swf>

A 3 minutes video presentation of above by Professor Alan Krueger Bendheim
Professor of Economics and Public Affairs at Princeton University and
currently Chief Economist at the US Treasury using Trend Compass :
<http://epicsyst.com/trendcompass/princeton.aspx?home=1>

Latest financial links on the Central Bank of Egypt:

[http://www.epicsyst.com/trendcompass/samples/Aggregate-
balan...](http://www.epicsyst.com/trendcompass/samples/Aggregate-balance-
sheet/) <http://www.epicsyst.com/trendcompass/samples/balance-sheet>
[http://www.epicsyst.com/trendcompass/samples/banks-
deposits-...](http://www.epicsyst.com/trendcompass/samples/banks-deposits-by-
maturity/) <http://www.epicsyst.com/trendcompass/samples/egyptian-banks/>
[http://www.epicsyst.com/trendcompass/samples/currency-by-
den...](http://www.epicsyst.com/trendcompass/samples/currency-by-
denomination/)

I hope you could evaluate it and give me your comments. So many ideas are
there.

You can download a trial version. It has a feature to export EXE,PPS,HTML and
AVI files. The most impressive is the AVI since you can record Audio/Video for
the charts you create.

[http://epicsyst.com/trendcompass/FreeVersion/TrendCompassv1....](http://epicsyst.com/trendcompass/FreeVersion/TrendCompassv1.2_DotNet.zip)

All the best.

------
msluyter
Really beautifully captures overall trends as well as outliers such as the
following: in the first example (life expectancy / fertility) check out the
path of Rwanda from about 88-97 (slowly move the slider.)

~~~
cryptnoob
There was a TED lecture by a founder of Gap Minder that showed this data in
exactly the same way a few years ago.

It really opened my eyes that the things I had been told all my life, and was
still hearing from people who thought they were smart, were in fact, based on
very dated information that was no longer true.

Once a fact is learned by the general masses, it's practically impossible to
get them to unlearn that fact after it changes.

------
jackfoxy
This is a fine UI, I've known about it for a long time, but it is putting the
cart in front of the horse. Sure, you can browse a tiny, tiny set of data
series.

What the world needs is a unified source of searchable, browseable, and
joinable time-series data from government, industry, and NGOs. Then put the
fancy front ends on. I've been trying to generate interest in this idea for
seven years. I don't know why Google hasn't already done it.

------
alexitosrv
If you have interest in the public datasets used there, may be you like
another public data browser, UN Data (<http://data.un.org/>)

------
martian
This is great, really glad they're moving to JS from Flash.

~~~
martian
To clarify for the downmods: Gapminder, which this is clearly based on, used
to be 100% Flash. This new site uses HTML for browsing, but still uses Flash
for rendering visuals. I think this is a step in the right direction as it
makes the data more accessible to a wider audience.

~~~
Trend
I have the pleasure to brief on our Data Visualization software "Trend
Compass".

TC is a new concept in viewing statistics and trends in an animated way by
displaying 5 axis (X, Y, Time, Bubble size & Bubble color) instead of just the
traditional X and Y axis. It could be used in analysis, research, presentation
etc. In the banking sector, we have Deutsche Bank New York as our client.

Link on Chile's Earthquake (27/02/2010):

<http://www.epicsyst.com/test/v2/EarthQuakeinChile/>

This a link on weather data :

<http://www.epicsyst.com/test/v2/aims/>

This is a bank link to compare Deposits, Withdrawals and numbers of Customers
for different branches over time ( all in 1 Chart) :

<http://www.epicsyst.com/test/v2/bank-trx/>

Misc Examples :

<http://www.epicsyst.com/test/v2/airline/>
<http://www.epicsyst.com/test/v2/stockmarket1/>
<http://www.epicsyst.com/test/v2/tax/>
<http://www.epicsyst.com/test/v2/football/>
<http://www.epicsyst.com/test/v2/swinefludaily/>
<http://www.epicsyst.com/test/v2/flu/>
<http://www.epicsyst.com/test/v2/babyboomers/>
<http://www.epicsyst.com/test/v2/bank-trx/>
<http://www.epicsyst.com/test/v2/advertising/>

This is a project we did with Princeton University on US unemployment :
<http://www.epicsyst.com/main3.swf>

A 3 minutes video presentation of above by Professor Alan Krueger Bendheim
Professor of Economics and Public Affairs at Princeton University and
currently Chief Economist at the US Treasury using Trend Compass :
<http://epicsyst.com/trendcompass/princeton.aspx?home=1>

Latest financial links on the Central Bank of Egypt:

[http://www.epicsyst.com/trendcompass/samples/Aggregate-
balan...](http://www.epicsyst.com/trendcompass/samples/Aggregate-balance-
sheet/) <http://www.epicsyst.com/trendcompass/samples/balance-sheet>
[http://www.epicsyst.com/trendcompass/samples/banks-
deposits-...](http://www.epicsyst.com/trendcompass/samples/banks-deposits-by-
maturity/) <http://www.epicsyst.com/trendcompass/samples/egyptian-banks/>
[http://www.epicsyst.com/trendcompass/samples/currency-by-
den...](http://www.epicsyst.com/trendcompass/samples/currency-by-
denomination/)

I hope you could evaluate it and give me your comments. So many ideas are
there.

You can download a trial version. It has a feature to export EXE,PPS,HTML and
AVI files. The most impressive is the AVI since you can record Audio/Video for
the charts you create.

[http://epicsyst.com/trendcompass/FreeVersion/TrendCompassv1....](http://epicsyst.com/trendcompass/FreeVersion/TrendCompassv1.2_DotNet.zip)

